# Favorite wicking shirts?



## Pkc (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm trying (again) to track down options for POD of my own designs on wicking tshirts in men and women's styles. Cannot use cotton. Many of the wicking shirts I've seen are so thin you can see through them, or only offered in white black and grey. Tried Cafe Press and Zazzle options and their options were too limited, or see-through. 

What wicking shirts, available in both men and women styles, in both long sleeve and short sleeve, have you tried and found to be opaque and good quality? 

(I hope this is the right forum for this... )


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

We use a lot of the ultraclub 8420...and sanmars ST350


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

I second TH Apparel on the ST350. That's my biggest seller.


----------



## Kustomkoozies (Jul 3, 2014)

Gildan has a few. We sell the heck out of them.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

For dark colors definitely the SportTek S350. The PosiCharge treatment takes the worry out of poly curing. For light colors I also use A4, Augusta, and Hanes. Gildan is the lowest price but it doesn't have quite as much of that "slinky" feeling that the poly customers seem to like.


----------

